# How much does a full grown boer wether weigh?



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone happen to know the average weight of a boer wether when they are full grown and how long does it take them to mature? 
Thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Scroll down to page four on the linked PDF file. It's in centimeters and kilos.

http://www.aerots.com.au/documents/Newsletter Vol 4 No2.pdf


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

That is good info, the reason I want to know is that a friend of mine wants to buy a boer baby and wanted to know approx. how much they weigh when full grown.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hmmmm. Lots of factors can affect growth. I hope someone with Boers chimes in!


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

A boer buck can weigh up to 300 pounds and a doe 200 or a bit more. A wether, I don't know. I don't castrate mine.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Remember they grow till around 4. Our 2yr old wether maybe 175lb.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i had an EGGS buck for a year, he was 375 at 4years old, it verys by bloodline, and on managment, also alot of red head white body animals out there are not pure so there are alot of small scrubby goats out there being sold as Boer, so it all depends on whats in the mix really,


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, around here they are all over the scale. Some knee high. Once I saw a really exceptional Boer wether at a parade, pulling a cart. He was enormous! I want one like that!


----------



## hayzor (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't have any full grown wethers. We see alot of them at our county fair and they weigh between 80 - 140, but these are Boer goats going to market and that are less than 1 year. 
I've got 2 does that just gave birth - 150 lb, and 110 lb.

Its some info, but I haven't answered your question.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a 4 yr old boer/nubian wether. I haven't taped him for a while but he's huge. I would guess at least 250 lbs. He's an eating machine.


----------

